

Yuri Gagarin: 50-Year Anniversary of First Space Flight - HardyLeung
http://daily.tagxedo.com/april-12-yuri-gagarin-50-year-anniversary-of

======
ilkhd2
Nobody cares nowadays :(((

~~~
HardyLeung
I am hopeful. I think privatization and space tourism will make the field of
space exploration _more_ interesting in the next 50 years.

